# Sticky  Public Aquariums



## MR.FREEZ

so im gonna rip off another ideal, this will be just like the

thread in the piranha picture section.

*pictures or videos of large public aquariums only, no comments*

post the pictures with a quick little history or other cool info about it

adresses, phone numbers, enrty fees

i dont have a camera so i leave it up to you guys, ill just

delete the comments and keep an eye on things

*_edit_*
Topic pinned
- Judazzz


----------



## Fruitbat

Dallas City Aquarium in Fair Park - Dallas, Texas. It is an old building and too damned small but they're doing the best with what they've got.

Alligator Gar - about 8 feet long or so










Dwarf Lionfish










Piranha Tank - they're all biggies!


----------



## haitwun

Aquarium of the Pacific

100 Aquarium Way, Long Beach, CA 90802 (562) 590-3100

Saltwater aquarium showcasing every major marine habitat around the Pacific Rim.


----------

